# Rod Action



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey guys, Cuda here. What rod action should I use off of the Navarre pier for spanish, pompano, bonito, slot reds, etc. I might also be using it from the shore in the santa rosa sound for trout and slot reds. Thanks!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I like a 7-8ft medium heavy. Its a strong rod, but not overly cumbersome. I use a Ugly Stik Tiger Lite shore casting.


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

I mean action as in fast, slow, stuff like that.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Barracuda said:


> I mean action as in fast, slow, stuff like that.


Not fast; not slow; just halfast.  

The poster did say Medium Heavy. Take it from there. C2


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay, thanks for the info!


----------

